# First tries at HDR



## vdub6541 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi everyone, just started messing with pictures. Any feedback/suggestions are appreciated!

















I know this may be a bit overdone, but I like the results. Any tips on how to clear up the clouds a bit?




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 31, 2014)

first tries at tonemapping.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 31, 2014)

Not a fan, way overdone but too each their own.


----------



## vdub6541 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the input, I just read up on tonemapping vs HDR (the description in the sticky on this forum wasn't very clear to me). I'm using Photomatix Pro and Lightroom 5, and shoot with a Nikon D7000. 

I redid this one without tonemapping (I used the "Exposure Fusion" setting):






and then put it into Lightroom to come up with this:




Is this better?


----------



## Braineack (Jul 31, 2014)

I think it looks a LOT better, but it's far too contrasty and oversaturated for me.  

Your blacks appear clipped and the whole point of HDR is to extend the DR of the photo so you don't end up with that...

and the HDR didn't fix the tilted horizon or the composition.


----------



## vdub6541 (Jul 31, 2014)

I see what you mean about the contrast/saturation. When you say the blacks are clipped, what exactly does that mean?

I also adjusted the horizon and cropped out the pink scooter on the right

Take 3:




Thanks for the input and pointers, I'm learning a lot.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 31, 2014)

again, an improvement.

Don't Get Clipped! ? Lightroom Secrets


----------



## vdub6541 (Jul 31, 2014)

Braineack said:


> again, an improvement.
> 
> Don't Get Clipped! ? Lightroom Secrets



Thanks for the link! I hadn't even noticed that feature in LR.

I redid another one, once again without tone mapping.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 31, 2014)

how about you step away from the pictures a bit and then tomorrow see them with fresh eyes?


----------



## Parker219 (Jul 31, 2014)

^ Agree. The sky should be blue, not...whatever color that is.


----------



## Parker219 (Jul 31, 2014)

Was the grass that shade of radioactive yellow in real life?


----------



## Justmpo (Aug 9, 2014)

They look great, especially as a first try ! 

If you want positive discussion about HDR photography, you came to the wrong forum.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 9, 2014)

I am here lurking...have same D7000, and Photomatix Pro and am learning :{
is there an easy way to describe difference in Tone Mapping  and other lingo for HDR? 
Thank you, skulking off now.....
Nancy


----------



## 407370 (Aug 9, 2014)

Compositional issues aside (they are all a bit tilted) use Photomatix as you see fit. Some pics will look better with more effect than others. Take time to see what effect is being applied and how the pic looks afterwards, which would mean exporting several versions of the same pic. Compare the versions and decide if you like any of them or if you need to try again.

Experimentation is fun in Photomatix.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 12, 2014)

I actually like the last one with the car.


----------



## herde (Aug 13, 2014)

I like the last one's composition (black car on the right, tower on the left). Some won't like the 'dramatic' effet of this pic, but it definitely depicts emotions. I like that !


----------

